# My New Sig M11A1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

First the Sig 226 a couple weeks ago, and now this...

I finally picked up my new Sig M11A1 tonight  










And, the pair:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

How do you like it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It feels great in the hand. I have not yet shot it - it will be a few days. But, the texture of the grip is great, as is the feel of the slightly smaller grip


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have not fired the M11A1 yet, but it is supposed to take the place of the vaunted P228, which is a fine weapon. The only thing I am disappointed about with the M11 is that it has no pic rail, but exceptions can be made. Congrats! Looks like you're becoming a Sig fan.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, slowly but surely. As for the rail, I never use the rail on a handgun anyway. So, I like the way it looks without it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, slowly but surely. As for the rail, I never use the rail on a handgun anyway. So, I like the way it looks without it.


I like the way it looks also, but just like having the rail for GP. I have never used one yet, but I am planning on purchasing a light for my G17 since I have it for my home defense back up to my AR. Depending on the situation, it can become the primary, so I like the idea of having a light on it. All that is left for my AR is an optic sight of some design, the foregrip and light. Then it will be set! I think you have the two best models Sig makes, btw.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on the SIG


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I have not fired the M11A1 yet, but it is supposed to take the place of the vaunted P228, which is a fine weapon. The only thing I am disappointed about with the M11 is that it has no pic rail, but exceptions can be made. Congrats! Looks like you're becoming a Sig fan.


I still love my P228 and have not felt the need to upgrade but I do want a sig with a rail on it. Is the P229 a good choice?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

shaolin said:


> I still love my P228 and have not felt the need to upgrade but I do want a sig with a rail on it. Is the P229 a good choice?


I came very close to buying a 229 with the E2 grip instead. But, went with the M11A1 because I liked the look, and you get three mags. Plus, I do like the factory grips as well.

The 229 seems like a very nice gun. I really like the looks of the Scorpion version.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> I still love my P228 and have not felt the need to upgrade but I do want a sig with a rail on it. Is the P229 a good choice?


I would say the P229 is an excellent choice! Especially when you can also purchse the .357 Sig barrel and convert the pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I got to shoot the gun now. I like it a lot. A lot a lot 

It seems to be more of the combat sight picture, where you cover the target with the front sight. My 226 is a 6 o'clock hold, for some reason (and my only gun like that). This M11A1 matches the sight picture of my other guns.

Gun worked 100%. Shorter sight radius does take a little more effort to hit at the longer ranges. But, I did well. Recoil isn't bad.

And, believe it or not, I didn't have that issue with my thumb hitting the slide stop on the M11A1 like I did with my 226 with the E2 grip. One of the things that pushed me to the M11A1 over the 229 with an E2 grip was as small raised area on the upper left grip. Right where your thumbs go. It seems to push your hand a little further away from the slide stop. 

I suspected this might solve that issue for me at the gun store - and after shooting it, i was right. So, that was nice. The grip circumference seems to be thinner on the M11A1 than it is on a standard 226. On a 226, I can't leave normal factory grips on otherwise the grip gets too fat for my hands. Hence my like for the E2 grip.

But on the M11A1, it's fine. And, the factory grips are also rough enough that I needn't worry about rubber grips either. Good deal!

Now, while shooting I tried some two handed and 1 handed double taps. I think I did the best I have ever done with it compared to any other handgun. It does take some concentration - but I was actually able to put some of the second shots in the central circle area. And eve when it widened up, at it's worst it was equal to usually the best I can do with other guns.

Also - I am a HUGE DA/SA gun fan. So, at the gun store, I knew I would like this gun if it just worked 100%. And it did, of course. I think if I didn't have my Shield as my carry gun, I'd be tempted to carry this thing. It is obviously heavier than the Shield, though. On my bathroom scale, my Shield is 1.6 lbs loaded. The Sig M11A1 is 2.4 lbs. The Sig's trigger is preferential, but the extra weight would be noticeable when I usually carry my Shield with a Smart Carry holster and draw string shorts.

Because it shot so well with double taps, I considered making it my night stand gun. However, when I hold it and my 92FS, the feeling of the Beretta in my hand is still my favorite. And, it's so familiar. So, I'm not changing it. But< I will admit that I can do doubletaps with the Sig M11A1 better than any other gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Excellent! You have quite a nice stable.


----------



## nh1911 (Jul 26, 2013)

Shipwreck-
Congrats on new M11A1. Almost 1000 rounds thru mine and great handgun. Only complaint I has was after a long shooting class my right palm was a little beat up. While I love the texturing on the grip, the little cut out for a lanyard attachment, was digging into my palm. Like I said minor complaint but was wondering if you or anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

nh1911 said:


> Shipwreck-
> Congrats on new M11A1. Almost 1000 rounds thru mine and great handgun. Only complaint I has was after a long shooting class my right palm was a little beat up. While I love the texturing on the grip, the little cut out for a lanyard attachment, was digging into my palm. Like I said minor complaint but was wondering if you or anyone else experienced this?


I have small hands, so that doesn't effect me at all. I fired 150 rounds of FMJ and 22 rounds of JHP yesterday. My hands were fine


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck, I just noticed you're in Beretta City, TX. What a coincidence, uh.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's no coincidence....lol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> Shipwreck, I just noticed you're in Beretta City, TX. What a coincidence, uh.


Sho nuff


----------

